# Ibiza - The History of Chillout



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just bought the album (all 3 cds)   . Very chilling and highly recommend it


----------



## Dogmatic6 (May 7, 2002)

Will have to downlo.. erm buy it  , just got back from the White Ilse, went to the opening night of Manumission , the put on a good show


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> went to the opening night of Manumission , the put on a good show Â


Did Mr and Mrs Manumission get it on, on stage as usual?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

.... it has Groove Armada - At the river, Nightmare on wax - Les Nuits and Royskopps Eple on it. Shame no Zero 7 though . I don't have broadband so I can't download any sounds :'(.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Just bought the album (all 3 cds) Â  Â  Â . Â Very chilling and highly recommend it Â


Abi,who is it mixed by ?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think it is mixed by Captain Caveman quote me if I am wrong though


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Also some of the tunes on this they use on some adverts on tele. I think one is used on one of the childrens tax ads too


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I was thinking of putting this in the flame room. OK, so it looks like it has some good tracks, but it's certainly not "the history of chillout" and even if it was, what the hell does it have to do with Ibiza? Yet another piece of mass-marketed trash, designed to empty people's pockets at the expense of house music. I'd be interested to see how easy it would be to sell an album full of crap, called something with "essential" or "ibiza" in it, and play cafe del mar on the advert.

Phil (techno-snob)


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

I'd have to agree with Phil on this, I'm sure it is a good album, but it is using a cheesy title to sell itself. The music is top stuff, but has nothing to do with Ibiza or history of any kind. All those tracks are less than 3 years old - real decent Ibiza chillout, balearic stuff would be nearer 13 years old by now.

Sueno Latino is where it's at.

Simon 8)

Still worth a download though if you haven't got the tracks!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Sueno Latino is where it's at.


Bloody hell, that's an old one.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Just out of interest,did any of you people go to any of the Big parties about 13/14 years ago, ie Energy,Biology,Raindance,Spiral Tribe etc etc ? those were the days :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Actually it is not house, garage, techno crap nor is it rap or DnB.

I chose this album not because the title convinced me to buy it, but because it had the artists I liked and didn't have amongst my collection.

It beats certain bloody heavy metal crap and certainly does not leave one with a migraine nor a thumping head ache with deaf ears but feeling mellowed and in a nice mood instead of nurotic and uptight like some on here ;D

I like it even if some of you lot don't . And as for the title it is actually just as it says because some of the tracks are a few years old hence History :


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Actually it is not house, garage, techno crap nor is it rap or DnB.
> 
> I chose this album not because the title convinced me to buy it, but because it had the artists I liked and didn't have amongst my collection.
> 
> ...


I wasn't having a go at you abi, and as I stated I've not heard it so won't judge the quality of the music. I was having a dig at how they seem to find it necessary to put the word "Ibiza" in in order to sell it.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*phew* thanks Phil ... that makes a change I have a complex about people having ago at me on this Forum ;D .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Actually I have never been to Ibiza but from what I have read about it could think of a better country with lovely white sands and blue sea to put as a title on some albums to make it more tempting to buy rather than some hell risen place which is plagued with english union jack shorts type having sex everywhere and anywhere, getting completely off their scull and acting like a complete twat .

I mean this really makes the album worthy buying does't it if you knew only exactly what things went on in Ibiza LOL ;D. Glad I knew some of the tracks when I bought it, otherwise I would have thought this would have been a right 'Kevin 'n' Perry' CD


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Wank title but nice album ... saying that though i'd have saved myself some cash as i was only after one song (the one from the Those that can Teach advert) - beautiful


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nowt wrong with Kevin and Perry.... some class tunes on display there, methinks......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL actually I must confess I do have the Kevin n Perry Album too and it is a good album :.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

who wants to 'chill out' anyway

i know some people that play this crap when they get back from a club in an attempt to wind down.

who wants to do that? i say carry on until you either pass out or untill everythings finished and then go to sleep! (or at least try!)

mind you, if you do actually like the music, fair enough but don't buy it cos you think it's cool to buy it ;D

cheers

James


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

> Just out of interest,did any of you people go to any of the Big parties about 13/14 years ago, ie Energy,Biology,Raindance,Spiral Tribe etc etc ? Â those were the days Â :


Sure did Paul......... Muddy fields, bangin house music that wasn't yet pigeon-holed as breakbeat, techno, jungle etc etc and that lovely warm feeling that one got inside..... ;D ;D

As for a proper Ibiza chillout tune - think L'Esperanza (Sven Vath), Smokebelch II (Sabres of Paradise) or The Beloved's Sun Rising to name but three.....


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> and that lovely warm feeling that one got inside..... ;D ;D


And what lovely warm feeling would that be then karloff  ;D



> The Beloved's Sun Rising .....


Top Tune........one of my all time favourites


----------

